# Johnsons Beach 6/28



## firemanmike (Apr 17, 2012)

Got down to my spot at Johnson's Beach at around 0815. Got my lines in and within 10 minutes I had landed a nice 13" Pomp and a good size blue(which will be shark bait). At about 30 minutes in, my girlfriend's rod doubled over and she pulled in a 13" Pomp. After an hour one of my rods got a hit and pulled in a 15" pomp. Nothing but cats after that, but not a bad morning out there fishing. All were caught on frozen shrimp.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report. Thanxxxxxxx for posting....


----------



## firemanmike (Apr 17, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Envious as i was manning the desk wishing i was fishing.
weekend warrior time coming.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice pompanos, thanks for the report. Keep on fishin!!!


----------

